# Steinhatchee Scalloping



## DSGB92 (Jul 28, 2015)

We were down at our place in Steinhatchee a couple weeks ago and found the scallops north of Keaton Beach a little bit. Limited out in no time Friday and Saturday. We are going back down this weekend to hit them up again, has anybody scalloped the past week or so? If so how did yall do and are they still way north of Steinhatchee?


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 29, 2015)

My brother talked to Derrick at Sea Hag Friday. He said folks were still doing well up north of the river.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 30, 2015)

I plan on going around big grassy this weekend, if my boat is right.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 30, 2015)

We did good last weekend near Jabo and Dekle Beach, other side of Keaton. Closer to Jabo they seemed to get very plentiful.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 7, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> We did good last weekend near Jabo and Dekle Beach, other side of Keaton. Closer to Jabo they seemed to get very plentiful.


What or where is Jabo?


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Yeah what you said??*



Hit-n-Miss said:


> What or where is Jabo?



I've been fishing the Hatch all the way above SW over 20 years, never heard of JABO?

so..... what dat is be?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 10, 2015)

I assume jabo creek?


----------



## trubluau (Aug 13, 2015)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> What or where is Jabo?



Jabo Creek is a small creek up by Adams Beach


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 13, 2015)

Heading up in the morning, all the folks I've talked to are still catching them pretty good. I'll let Yall know how we did....


----------



## BG77 (Aug 13, 2015)

See ya out there, Doc. Heading out Saturday with Capt Donnie on Her Tanning Bed. Went last month and had a ball with the kids. Taking the wife this time. Will post pics!


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 14, 2015)

Got  our limit, but had to work for them. We had 4 adults and 4 kids on one of Charlie's rental boats, and six of them were rookies. They all did fine, but most of the scallops we found were in 7-8' and buried in the grass. You had to get down on the bottom to see them, and it was tough going for the pre teen kids. After moving around some, we finally found a bunch in about 4', and the kids cleaned up. We ran all the way up past Keyton to find fairly clear water. We got a nice fresh water rinse off on the way in when we ran through a couple pretty nasty thunderstorms. All in all a great day on the water, and four new kids addicted to the salt. Can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## BG77 (Aug 16, 2015)

Just got back! Limited out quickly north of Dekle almost in front of Adams beach. The scallops are huge now compared to a month ago. Had a ball.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 16, 2015)

Awesome, I hope to head down this weekend to stay at the spring warrior fish camp.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 17, 2015)

BG77 said:


> Just got back! Limited out quickly north of Dekle almost in front of Adams beach. The scallops are huge now compared to a month ago. Had a ball.


c

Yup, definatly way  bigger than earlier this season


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 20, 2015)

trubluau said:


> Jabo Creek is a small creek up by Adams Beach


Thanks I had never heard of it.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks to Hit-n-Miss and speedcop, our little group scored big both days. Was quick two days, but had a blast with the kids.


----------



## jmvon1988 (Aug 26, 2015)

Me and my buddy are planning on riding down that way this weekend, coming from Savannah, only gonna be there Sunday. We never looked for scallops before, anybody got any tips or what I should look for, don't want anybody's honey hole just want to find a few so we don't come back empty handed. Oh and what would be a good public boat ramp? Thanks.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 26, 2015)

Put in at Keaton Beach. It's 17 miles down the road from Steinhatchee. Follow the channel out to the last green marker, and head north two miles. You'll see the boats out there, trust me. 
 We found ours anywhere in 3-6' of water.


----------



## jmvon1988 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 27, 2015)

creekrocket said:


> Thanks to Hit-n-Miss and speedcop, our little group scored big both days. Was quick two days, but had a blast with the kids.


Glad you got them. Where the report and pics?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 27, 2015)

The area around dekle beach is picked clean now, water clarity is off too.


----------



## jmvon1988 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks creekrocket, went to Keaton beach went 4.9 miles north from the channel marker and hit our limit in a hour and a half, once we found the first one they were everywhere.


----------

